# Spaltsiebfilter mit Skimmer über 2" Leitung



## heiko_243 (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

derzeit betreibe ich folgende Konstellation:
- Badeteich mit 30m², 20m³ Wasser
- keine Fische
- 50% Planzbereich
- wenig Schwimmbetrieb
- Skimmer mit Messner Ecotec 10.000 Teichpumpe. Gepumpt wird in einen Wasserfall und in 6m³ Lava-Substrat unterhalb des Regenerations- bzw. Pflanzbereichs.

Ich möchte nun gerne einen Vorfilter installieren, um nicht sämtliche abgesaugten Bestandteile in die Lava zu pumpen.
Optimal erscheint mir ein Spaltsiebfilter wie z.B. Ultrasieve oder Budget Sieve.
Problem: meine Technik steht komplett in der angrenzenden Garage unterhalb des Wasserspiegels. Die Pumpe wird über 50mm Schlauchleitung versorgt (per Schwerkraft).
Den Spaltsiebfilter müßte ich per Schwerkraft vor der Pumpe betreiben, da mir ein gepumpter Filter (zwischen Pumpe und Lava) sonst bei zugesetzter Lava überlaufen würde. Den Filter könnte ich auch in der Garage auf/über Teichspiegelniveau bringen. Nach der Pumpe kann ich aber nur Druckfilter betreiben, da Wasserfall und Widerstand durch die Lava vorliegen. Vor der Pumpe ginge aber auch Schwerkraft,

Frage:
Reicht die Anbindung an den Skimmer mittels 50mm Leitung und Schwerkraft aus um den Spaltsiebfilter zu versorgen (bei etwa 8000l/h) oder braucht man wirklich DN100?

Ist so eine Konstellation gut oder gibt es gute Alternativen?
Sonst würde mir nur noch die Parallelschaltung (wg. Druckabfall bei dieser Durchflußmenge) von 2 Druckfiltern bei denen die feinste Stufe rausgenommen würde einfallen.

Danke für jede Hilfestellung,

Heiko


----------



## heiko_243 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spaltsiebfilter mit Skimmer über 2" Leitung*

Ich habe nun mal eine Abschätzung gemacht - max. Durchfluß durch ein 40mm (Innendurchmesser)-Schlauch bei 30cm Höhenunterschied wären etwa 3l/s (freier Fall ohne Berücksichtigung von turbulenter Strömung, Rohrrauhigkeit etc.).
Realistisch also eher deutlich weniger - vermutlich zu wenig um die Pumpe mit Vollgas laufen zu lassen.

Also doch eher ein Filter hinter der Pumpe.
Die Frage ist nun: welcher?

1.) 2 Standard-Druckfilter parallel (für niedrigen Druckverlust und verringertes Reinigungsintervall) mit eher groben Filtern?
2.) Bogensiebfilter nach der Pumpe? Dann habe ich aber das Problem mit eventuellem Verstopfen der Lava und überlaufen des Siebfilters. Mögliche Lösungen:
   * Deckel mit Dichtung versehen und mit Siebfilter-Gehäuse verschrauben. Ob dies beim Compactsieve geht?
   * Siebfilter innerhalb des Teiches aufstellen (ich hätte unter dem Steg noch Platz). Dann ist die Zugänglichkeit zur Reinigung aber schlecht.
   * Schwimmerschalter als Not-Aus anbringen, damit die Pumpe vor dem Überlaufen aus geht. Einfach, aber kein Betrieb bei deutlichem Druckverlust durch die Lava mehr möglich
3.) Druckfilter-Gehäuse nehmen und Sieb einbauen
4.) anderer Filter

Wer kann Empfehlungen für druckfeste Vorfilter oder eventuell entsprechende Eigenbauten vorstellen? 
Gibt es vielleicht irgendwelche geeigneten verschraubbaren Gehäuse in die man einfach 2 Flansche einbauen kann, die gut zu öffnen sind?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## heiko_243 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spaltsiebfilter mit Skimmer über 2" Leitung*

Noch eine Möglichkeit die mir einfällt:

Schwerkraft-Bogensiebfilter im Teich neben den Rohrskimmer stellen und den Skimmer über die vorhandene Rohrleitung anschließen. Dann die bisherige Zuleitung zur Pumpe an den Auslauf des Filters anschließen.

Um den gewünschten Durchfluß zu bekommen, würde ich dann zusätzlich an den Einlauf des Filters noch einen Schlauch zum Teichboden führen, um von dort noch den fehlenden Durchfluß zu bekommen.

Also so:

Skimmer + Bodenablauf -> Filter -> Pumpe -> Y-Abzweig -> Wasserfall + Regenerationsbereich

Funktioniert das? Kann man einen Bogensiebfilter (entsprechend gegen Aufschwimmen gesichert) überhaupt so betreiben oder drückt das Wasser gleich die Wände des Filters ein?


----------



## heiko_243 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spaltsiebfilter mit Skimmer über 2" Leitung*

Mist, die letzte Idee funktioniert auch nicht - die üblichen Bogenspaltfiltergehäuse verdrängen gut 130l Wasser beim Eintauchen, das ist zuviel an notwendigem Gewicht um die Kisten im Wasser zu halten. Ganz abgesehen vom seitlichen Druck auf die Kiste.

Also doch Druckfilter...

Bevor ich hier aber ganz in Monologe verfalle: vielleicht kann mir doch noch jemand eine gute Idee vorbringen


----------



## Psycho (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spaltsiebfilter mit Skimmer über 2" Leitung*

Hallo, bin jetzt nicht gerade der Fachmann aber ich würde dir empfehlen evtl.eine Pumpenkammer vor deinen Lavagraben zu installieren. Hierein dann die Pumpe die über das Spatsieb das wasser in den Graben laufen lässt.
Fraglich ist nur ob der 50mm zulauf nicht doch zu gering ist.
Bei entsprechender tiefe des Pumpensccchachts müsste aber der Wasserdruck hier noch ordentlich mithelfen, damit meine ich wenn der Wasserstand in der PK weit unter das Teichniveau sinkt der Wasserdruck im 50er Rohr deutlich steigt


----------



## heiko_243 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spaltsiebfilter mit Skimmer über 2" Leitung*

Pumpenkammer im Teich bedeutet bei meiner Installation, Wasser ablassen und auf einen Teil der Pflanzen verzichten (von der Optik abgesehen). Ich habe ohnehin nur begrenzte Pflanzmöglichkeiten, daher will ich die Installation des Filters nicht im Teich vornehmen Ausnahme wäre in der Nähe des Skimmers, da der unter einer Treppe liegt und nicht sichtbar ist. 
Die Pumpenkammer müßte dann aber auch vor Auftrieb geschützt werden, was nicht einfach ist, da sie relativ groß sein müsste.
Wenn ich Wasser ablassen würde, könnte ich aber auch gleich die Durchführung des Skimmers vergrößern, dann wäre das Problem ebenfalls behoben und es könnte ein Schwerkraftbogensiebfilter zum Einsatz kommen. 

Die 50mm Durchmesser des Schlauchs reichen problemlos in der gepumpten Variante, da hinter der Pumpe auf 2 Leitungen verzweigt wird (Wasserfall und Lava) und die Zuleitung immerhin gut 80cm Höhendifferenz hat. Zudem hat die Pumpe zumindest ein wenig Unterdruck auf der Saugseite.

Die Pumpe soll auch in der Garage verbleiben, weil Zu- (Skimmer) und beide Ableitungen (Wasserfall und Lava) dort sind und ich nur dort eine VDE-konforme Aufstellung für die Nutzung während des Schwimmbetriebes realisieren kann (außer ich würde auf mehrere kleinere 12V-Pumpen umsteigen).

Hier mal eine Skizze meiner derzeitigen Installation:


----------



## Olli.P (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spaltsiebfilter mit Skimmer über 2" Leitung*

Hi,

ich glaube mit nur Text wird dir wohl keiner so richtig helfen können....

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte!!!!


----------



## heiko_243 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spaltsiebfilter mit Skimmer über 2" Leitung*

Ok und was meinst du wäre zusätzlich zur obigen Skizze noch hilfreich?

Vielleicht kann ich meine Fragestellung mittlerweile auch vereinfachen:

Was für druckfeste Filter gibt es die als Vorfilter sinnvoll verwendbar sind?
Also keine Biostufe, keine Feinfilterung, sondern nur ein Vorfilter.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spaltsiebfilter mit Skimmer über 2" Leitung*

Hallo Heiko,
ich denke, mit 50 mm solltest Du noch knapp reichen, für die Konstellation "Halbschwerkraft":
also Auslauf in Skimmer, dahinter Pumpe und nachfolgend Filter.
Ich bin dabei, das bei mir so zu bauen, nur ist mein Teich ein wenig kleiner, und die Zuläufe gehen erst vor der Pumpe auf 2" zurück, vorher habe ich 2x 2" zum SiFi.
Ich sehe aber das Problem, den Zulauf zum SiFi so einzuregeln, dass die Pumpe weder trockenläuft, noch dass der SiFi volläuft. Bei einigen SiFis ist ja ein bewegliches Wehr mit drin, da sollte das irgendwie klappen, bei meinem Selbstbau habe ich was ähnliches gebastelt - keine Ahnung, ob das funktioniert... .
Pumpenkammer ist freilich die Alternative, ich hoffe mal für mich, dass ich die nicht noch extra bauen muss.
Meine Meinung: probier einfach mal Pumpe hinter SiFi. Wenn das nicht geht, dann kannst Du immer noch eine Pumpenkammer setzen (auch am 2"-Auslauf in der Garage! - mit sinkendem Wasserstand in der Pumpenkammer steigt die Auslaufgeschwindigkeit - das geht auch bei mir, doch dann komme ich nicht mehr in den Schacht).


----------



## heiko_243 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spaltsiebfilter mit Skimmer über 2" Leitung*

Hallo Rolf,

>Ich sehe aber das Problem, den Zulauf zum SiFi so einzuregeln, dass die Pumpe weder trockenläuft, noch dass der SiFi volläuft. 

Das ist ebenso meine größte Sorge. Ich bekäme den SiFi zwar noch so hoch montiert, das er mit der Wassersäule über Wasserfall-Nieveau liegt, also nicht schon allein durch den Wasserfallbetrieb überläuft, aber sobald die Lava mal etwas mehr zugesetzt ist, dürfte der SiFi überlaufen.

>Bei einigen SiFis ist ja ein bewegliches Wehr mit drin, da sollte das irgendwie klappen, bei meinem Selbstbau habe ich was ähnliches gebastelt - keine Ahnung, ob das funktioniert... .

Das Wehr verhindert aber nicht das Überlaufen wenn der Ablauf nicht schnell genug abläuft - zumindest nicht wenn am Einlauf munter weiter gepumpt wird.
Unkritisch wäre nur Schwerkraft beim Einlauf und Pumpen beim Ablauf.
Da habe ich aber Zweifel bezüglich des Durchflusses durch Skimmer  + 2"-Leitung.

Vielleicht wäre es am einfachstem mal eine Regentonne in entsprechende Höhe zu stellen und mal zu stoppen, wie hoch der Durchfluß tatsächlich ist.

>Meine Meinung: probier einfach mal Pumpe hinter SiFi. Wenn das nicht geht, dann kannst Du immer noch eine Pumpenkammer setzen (auch am 2"-Auslauf in der Garage! - mit 

Pumpenkammer nutzt mir nichts ohne 2.te Pumpe, da ich den Wasserfall noch dran habe, d.h. mit Druck arbeite (also auch eine Pumpenkammer überlaufen lassen kann).

Vielleicht wäre es aber auch sinnvoll hinter dem Skimmer einen Y.-Verteiler zu setzen, die bisherige Ecotec-Pumpe zu drosseln (mittels vorhandenem Drehzahlsteller) und eine 2.te, schwächere Pumpe nur für den Wasserfall zu nehmen. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spaltsiebfilter mit Skimmer über 2" Leitung*

Hallo Heiko,
ein Überlaufen des SiFi lässt sich vermeiden. Wenn die Wände vom SiFi hoch genug sind oder der SiFi hoch genug steht, dann ist das Thema schon mal erledigt.
Das Problem ist nur, dass durch den SiFi genug laufen muss, damt es für den Teich auch eine Filterwirkung gibt.
Ich hatte am WE meinen ersten Testlauf... :evil. Neben drei Undichtigkeiten war der Durchsatz durch mein SiFi z gering... :shock.
Das Wehr stand 4 cm unterhalb des Teichpegels, und war 8 cm unterhalb Oberkante SiFi...
(Jetzt hätte ich vielleicht 6 cm..). Im Ergebnis des Ganzen resultierten etwa 1-2 m²/h Durchfluss, die mir zuwenig waren. Habe also über Pfingsten die Undichtigkeiten repariert, den SiFi zerlegt, und werde das Wehr tiefer setzen. Meine Zuleitungen:
über Skimmer gut 2m Schlauch mit 40 mm Innendurchmesser, zzgl. der zwei Oliven, die noch mal reduzieren; über "umgekehrten BA" und Absetzgraben 3m 2" und 4x90°-Bögen (entspricht etwa 4 m 2") Zuleitung: nach meiner Rechnung reichen 10 cm Höhendifferenz für knapp 10 m³/h. Ich werde berichten, sobald der SiFi fertig ist.


----------



## heiko_243 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spaltsiebfilter mit Skimmer über 2" Leitung*

Hallo Rolf,

>ein Überlaufen des SiFi lässt sich vermeiden. Wenn die Wände vom SiFi hoch genug sind oder der SiFi hoch genug steht, dann ist das Thema schon mal erledigt.

Meine Pumpe schafft 6m Wassersäule - im Zweifelsfall müßte der SiFi also so hoch über Wasserspiegel stehen - undenkbar. Oder beziehst du dich auf Schwerkraftbetrieb?

>Zuleitung: nach meiner Rechnung reichen 10 cm Höhendifferenz für knapp 10 m³/h. Ich werde berichten, sobald der SiFi fertig ist. 

Sprichst du von Schwerkraftbetrieb? Bei dir reichen also 10cm Höhendifferenz für 10m³/h?
Dann hätte ich wieder Hoffnung für den SiFi - 10cm bekommt er ja schon bei normaler Aufstellung, also Oberkante knapp über Wasserspiegel.

Ich habe mir mittlerweile bereits 2 günstige einfache Druckfilter (fishtec, ca. 70,- ) gekauft und schalte sie derzeit parallel hinter die Pumpe (wegen Durchflussmenge, Druckverlust und Wartungsintervall).
Mal sehen wie oft ich da reinigen muss. Wenn mich die Reinigungsintervalle nerven, probier ich den SiFi auch mal aus.

Gruß

Heiko


----------

